# Our Akita Puppy!!



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

This is Kai, our 14 wk old akita puppy, we got him at six weeks and after 4 days had to take him to the vet for an injection of antibiotics as he had picked up an infection as the breeder had let him and his brother outside. but we got that sorted and he had had his jags and is now able to get out for short walks and is loving it, we got him a harness (had to buy him the XL size and make it small as it could go lol, was just gona nip in and get him the medium one but we decided that it would be a good experience for him to come with us just as well really as the medium wouldn't even look at him lol) to walk on and he is actually really good on it!! Anyway here are some pics of him, tell me what you think!!

first one was him at 6 weeks and the rest are in the last week!!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Great pic's...


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

and some more!!

first one is current sitting in the chair
second one was last week after a walk 
third one was a couple of days ago playing in the snow!!
and the las one was 4 weeks ago lying in his bedroom!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's gorgeous. 
love the pic of him on the chair- bet he won't fit on it in a few months


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

He is a baeuty!!! cant wait to see pics as he grows


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

what a beauty, am feeling very green at the mo.... lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwh so cute! 

x


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

he is so cute


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful puppy


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

He is gorgeous. Love it when the ears cant decide what to do


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

very sweet, he'll soon be to big for the chair lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

love his color, one of my fav color's in this breed  hes cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

He's gorgeous xx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Just to adorable, wow so pretty! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww now thats one cute puppy,


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww bless him, I love seeing puppies exploring the world ^_^ he looks like he's gonna be a big chunky lad! Gorgeous


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww bless him, I love seeing puppies exploring the world ^_^ he looks like he's gonna be a big chunky lad! Gorgeous


Yeh I am hoping so lol coz i am gona have a go at showing him!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

bootiful, ............................. its not fair, I WANT ONE


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kai is so Cute & cuddly!!!


----------



## Pal (Jan 12, 2009)

What a beautiful pup! I'm curious as to how you picked such a unique and cool name?


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Pal said:


> What a beautiful pup! I'm curious as to how you picked such a unique and cool name?


Thank you :thumbup1:

We looked on the net and wanted something Japanese!!

we went back and forward between a few and decided on Kai as it means:

Earth in Japanese
Fire in Scottish and
Ocean in Hawaiian

so a bit of everything in there, The breed originates from Japan, we are from Scotland and would love to go to Hawaii on holiday :biggrin:

Gill
x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes georgous love the white on him looks very striking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

dog2dog said:


> Beautiful dog. Hmm, may be I should get an Akita.
> 
> By the way, if you want to find out about dog food and how to feed it right, here is one I used:
> => Dog Food Review, Guide & Recipes


well i think you should


----------

